# Homemade fish box



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

After much thought I decided to try the DIY approach to a larger fishbox for my Ascend fs12t (2015). I had debated between a fish bag vs box. I really didn't want to dish out $75+ for a bag big enough for a king and off the shelf ice chests are too large for what I am looking for. I wanted a king specific fish box. Anything smaller goes in the igloo behind my chair

I decided on a 4 ft long and 8 in by 10 in exterior (6x8) inside dimensions. For material I am using 3/4 in foam board from Home Depot. Lining the interior and exterior I used pvc sign board...the kind political and real estate yard signs are made of. Sandwiching the foam creates a sturdy panel and also gives an easy to clean surface on the interior. The sign board was attached to the foam with aerosol adhesive. Then the panels were attached together using gorilla glue. Once the box was formed I liked the interior seams with marine goop. 

In the attached picture I am at the drying phase. So there are some random strips of tape. Once all the glue has set I will take gorilla duct tape and reinforce the box. Most likely I will cover the entire exterior in a way which also maximizes maintaining structural integrity. Covering the exterior completely also eliminates the decay of the sign board with exposure to the sun. Time will tell if this project turns out to be a success. But for now here is a pict.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Sounds cool, but I don't see the picture.


----------



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

should be up now. I posted from my iphone but couldnt attach. So I went on the laptop and edited.

Thanks!


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Ingenuity at work, let us know how it does.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty cool, keep us posted when done!


----------



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok, I have finished my little project. All that is left is to see if it holds fish. Well, I mean I have to catch them first!

One problem I ran into when using the spray adhesive to the foam was the need to be very careful about over spraying in one spot. The glue can eat the foam. I cannot believe I made that mistake as I have built foam rc planes for years. Luckily I had plenty of extra foam to correct that problem. In hindsight I would probably skip the spray adhesive altogether and stick with gorilla glue. 

I had also bought weather stripping thinking I would use it to make better seal where the lid meets the box. However, since I used an additional foam board under the lid as a way of keeping the lid from sliding, that plus use of the tape on the underside of the lid provided a really snug connection. Therefore I did not see a need for it.

Any ways, here is my project finished...other than any strapping I may attach. For now I will probably just use bungie cords to keep the lids from popping off in the event a fish wants out.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Where do you plan to put this on the kayak? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

NLytle said:


> Where do you plan to put this on the kayak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was built to fit my Ascend fs12t. it fits from the flat spot in the bow down to the hatch cover. if i need to access the hatch (where I keep my tackle) I can easily scoot it over. Sorry about the messy garage. i would come up with a great excuse for why it is that way but...well, I am assuming many of you can relate to prioritizing fun projects over cleaning up!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That looks pretty legit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks. I only plan on bringing it when I go after kings. Everything else I catch including 26 in reds fit easily into the ice chest behind my seat. with any luck I will have some photos to attach soon with a fish in the box!


----------

